# I know that this is a VERY stupid question, but...



## monstercupcake (Jul 8, 2015)

Can you make a fursuit head out of a Bike Helmet, Football helmet, or a hocky mask? My parents said it would be easy to do, but I really don't think it's possible. They don't believe me when I say it's not possible, so I need a second opinion. One more question: I got a 5 inch piece of upholstry foam (for free from a store) and I want to try and cut it in half so I can have 2 two inch thick pieces of foam.  My dad said it would be hard to do and expensive, but, again, I want another opinion. 




~Thanks for any help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Birdkisses (Jul 8, 2015)

Hmmm, I'm not sure why you'd make one from a bike helmet/football helmet etc? True that there is a method called 'foam bucket/helmet' but I don't think a sports helmet would be the best approach. I actually base mine off a balaclava made from a spandex/athletic material. It costs less too! You want to make sure its not a ski mask. Those would make you HOT.
This link is a tutorial that really got me in a good direction/great start. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O73FgEWG2Jk
Link for balaclava making: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5xJDhIetQI

As far as the foam...I'd just go buy some 1 inch from walmart. 5 inches is way thick for most parts..the foam roll from walmart is like $12 or so. WORTH not having to cut your 5 inch in half. That much cutting would turn out choppy and its no fun to do. You can TRY tho..why not?


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm sure you COULD do it, but would I suggest it? Probably not. Helmets are heavy, and most fursuit heads are made from a balaclava base, with a foam "shell" making up the shape of the head.


----------



## monstercupcake (Jul 8, 2015)

Birdkisses said:


> Hmmm, I'm not sure why you'd make one from a bike helmet/football helmet etc? True that there is a method called 'foam bucket/helmet' but I don't think a sports helmet would be the best approach. I actually base mine off a balaclava made from a spandex/athletic material. It costs less too! You want to make sure its not a ski mask. Those would make you HOT.
> This link is a tutorial that really got me in a good direction/great start. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O73FgEWG2Jk
> Link for balaclava making: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5xJDhIetQI
> 
> As far as the foam...I'd just go buy some 1 inch from walmart. 5 inches is way thick for most parts..the foam roll from walmart is like $12 or so. WORTH not having to cut your 5 inch in half. That much cutting would turn out choppy and its no fun to do. You can TRY tho..why not?


Thanks so much!!! My dad said that too. I think I will try to cut it, since I'm going to be carving the foam anyway, so some choppiness isn't going to hurt too much. (I don't think so, anyway.) I think the 5 inches will be great for making a muzzle, so that's something.  I'm most likely going to use a Coolskin balaclava for the base.


----------



## PrincessParrot (Jul 9, 2015)

I think it's cute that your parents want to get involved.

My mom is an amazing seamstress but wants nothing to do with making a bodysuit.


----------



## Misomie (Jul 9, 2015)

Actually bike helmets and baseball helmets are often used in quadsuit construction as the head construction is completely different than basic suits. 

Bike helmets can be used for basic suit construction, but honestly you don't want to use one unless you are planning for an extra large head. I'm working on one myself: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16716803/  I used the helmet specifically for a huge size boost and stability for that large size. Most normal heads do not need the added size and support. Honestly, a base made of pure foam often does the trick.

Large blocks of foam are great for carving the muzzle and cheecks. I personally like working with 1 inch foam but you should try other methods to find out what you really like doing.


----------

